# Went to look at an I464, newb questions



## hshift (Jan 21, 2014)

Hoping you guys can make a recommendation on an IH 464 I went to look at. This would be my first tractor, I have 25 acres of land I'm looking to dome some clearing, earth moving, etc. It is a Craigslist listing. Its an I464 / 1977 model according to the SN. Drove it around, its comfortable, everything seems to work, tires are good. A couple of red flags though, at least to me. In the pic you can see an oil leak at the cylinder head, it was actually worse up close than the picture shows, and the dipstick for the engine showed the oil real low, so either the leak is bad, or the current owner ( had it only three months) isn't taking care of it. Also, in the other pic, one of the rear hydraulic pistons seems shot. It is also leaking fuel on the other side of the tractor, but from an L shaped rubber hose, which looked like an easy fix. 

I know this thing is old, so it's going to need some TLC, but the cylinder head leak seems like a serious issue to me, any opinions are welcome, thanks. BTW, the asking price is $5200


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome to the forum hshift! Pictures don't show up, but from what you're saying, coupled with the fact that he's only owned it 3 months, plus the price...... I'd look elsewhere. You don't need to buy someone elses' problems


----------



## hshift (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry about the pics. The seller also told me he bought it from someone who owned it briefly as well, so I think your right.

Here's a link to the pics. There in my Flickr folder.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/meathead1/


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The oil leak by the head is probably a bad head gasket. Worst case scenario would be a cracked head or block, but most likely just a bad gasket. There are oil passages that run through the gasket. As for hydraulic piston in the rear, are you referring to the lift arm linkage back there? If so, they are just fixed links, no hydraulics there. The hydraulics for the three point lift are inside the transmission housing. 

As for the loader on that tractor, you can do better. That's a very basic loader, with no hydraulic dump. The cylinders that raise the loader are hydraulic rams, which only have hydraulic pressure in one direction. You won't be able to put down pressure on the bucket to dig into the dirt or lift the front wheels off the ground. The bucket trips and dumps by gravity, and once the load is dumped, it rocks back and locks back into that fixed position. You won't be able to tilt the bucket for better digging. I'd look for one that uses two way cylinders on both the bucket and the loader arms. I'd say to stay away from this one. The tractor looks decent, but not for that price considering what's wrong with it and not with that type of loader.


----------



## hshift (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys. Gonna pass, being a newb I didn't pick up on the the one way rams.


----------

